# Jonathan Edwards: Election is not on the basis of anything foreseen in the elect



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2019)

This election supposes that the persons chosen are found amongst others. The word “election” denotes this; it signifies a choosing out. The elect are found by cleansing grace amongst the rest of mankind. They were of the company from amongst whom they are chosen. They were found amongst them not only as they dwell amongst them—elect and reprobate are found mixed together, as tares and wheat—and not only as they are of the same human nature: they are descended of the same first parents and are in the same outward condition. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards: Election is not on the basis of anything foreseen in the elect.


----------

